# [gelöst] Rightlight unter Gentoo?

## malisha

Hey, 

viele kennen ja das Rightlight Feature bei einigen Logitech-Webcams. 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob das ganze per Hardware oder per Software umgesetzt wird und ob es unter Gentoo oder Linux im allgemeinen unterstützt wird, denn ich plane, mir eine Cam zu kaufen, die Rightlight unterstützt. 

Jedoch würde dieses Feature ca. 10 Euro mehr kosten. 

Wenn dieses Feature einfach nur per Treiber umgesetzt wird, könnte man ja den Treiber für die Webcam, die es nicht unterstützt, modifizieren? 

Hat irgendwer davon Ahnung? 

Ich würde mich über Antworten und Erfahrungsberichte mit Rightlight unter Gentoo und/oder Linux freuen.

Lg, MalishaLast edited by malisha on Wed Apr 08, 2009 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## malisha

Hey,

genauer gesagt geht es um diese Cam (Logitech QuickCam E 3500 (mit Rightlight))

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Webcams/Logitech/QuickCam_E_3500/272837/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Bild%2FFoto&l2=Webcams&l3=USB

im Vegleich zu dieser (Logitech QuickCam E 2500 (ohne Rightlight))

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Webcams/Logitech/QuickCam_E_2500/272293/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Bild%2FFoto&l2=Webcams&l3=USB

Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit einer der beiden Cams?

Lg, Malisha

----------

## furanku

Laut diesem Test auf Phoronix gibt es keine qualitativen Unterschiede unter Linux zwischen Logitsch Webcams mit und ohne Rightlight, was den Autor des Tests vermuten läßt, daß dies nur ein Software Feature des Windows Treibers ist. Da man bei Webcams ohnehin nur sehr begrenzte Forderungen an die Videoqualität stellen kann und diese wohl eher von der Sorgfalt beim Zusammenbau und der Qualität der verwendeten Optiken abhängt, würde ich auf solche Kinkerlitzchen keinen großen Wert legen und die Webcam nach praktischeren Gesichtspunkten aussuchen.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

vielen Dank, dass du geantwortet hast, weil ich eigentlich geglaubt habe, dass niemand mehr antwortet  :Smile: 

Hab mir jetzt doch die 3500er geholt, weil die wohl besser unter Linux unterstützt wird als die 2500er

Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön für die Mühe  :Smile: 

Lg, Malisha

----------

## Earthwings

Ich würde das oberflächliche Marketing-Geschwätz so interpretieren, dass es sich um eine reine Software Lösung handelt, die aber nur bei gewissen Hardwarevoraussetzungen stabil funktioniert. Version 1 erkennt die Position des Gesichts und nimmt dieses Gebiet schätzungsweise als Referenz sowohl für die Belichtungssteuerung als auch den Weißabgleich. Version 2 ist wohl zusätzlich noch in der Lage, ungleichmäßige Beleuchtungen (Seitenlicht) auszugleichen.

Insofern kannst Du Dir die 10 Euro sparen und es mal eben schnell   :Wink:   nachimplementieren: Gesichtserkennung + Weißabgleich auf Gesichtern + Belichtungregelung (zum Beispiel mit PID-Regler auf Shutter oder Helligkeit). Viel Spaß   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Insofern kannst Du Dir die 10 Euro sparen und es mal eben schnell    nachimplementieren: Gesichtserkennung + Weißabgleich auf Gesichtern + Belichtungregelung (zum Beispiel mit PID-Regler auf Shutter oder Helligkeit). Viel Spaß  

 

du vergaßt: "... und das in die OpenSource-Treiber mit einfließen lassen"  :Wink:  Will ja jeder fleisch gewordenes Marketing besitzen  :Smile: 

/edit: ob Logitech da auch auf die Hautfarbe achtet? ... Wäre schon peinlich wenn man versucht das Bild so aufzuhellen, dass der Afrikaner dem Norweger gleicht  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

Auch wenn das jetzt offtopic wird: Bloß nicht! Willst Du etwa die ganze riesige OpenCV Library als Abhängigkeit für einen Kernel Treiber (und damit eine absolute Userland Library im Kernelkontext) haben?!

----------

## Earthwings

Das müsste ja nicht unbedingt in den Treiber, kann ja auch ein Feature einer Aufnahmesoftware sein. So riesig ist die OpenCV auch gar nicht.

@Necoro: Angeblich kann man die Hautfarbbereiche in geeigneten Farbräumen gut eingrenzen, so dass dunkle und helle Hautfarben auf den gleichen Bereich abgebildet werden. Insofern löst sich das Problem von alleine.

----------

## furanku

Als Feature einer Anwendungssoftware habe ich nichts dagegen. Das sollte nicht so schwer sein,  schließlich liegt der OpenCV Library sogar ein Beispielprogramm zur Gesichtserkennung bei, daß so leidlich funktionert. Aber da meine Erfahrung mit Webcams ohnehin ist, daß diese bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen b*sch*ssene Bilder in noch schlechterer Framerate abliefern, bin ich da mal pragmatisch genug um zu sagen: Mach doch einfach eine Lampe an und sorge für vernünftige Beleuchtung  :Wink: 

Da hat man mehr davon als bei einem ruckeligen Stream mit 3 fps das Rauschen zu verstärken ...

----------

## malisha

Hey,

was mich aber mal interessieren würde: Was habt ihr denn so für Webcams?

Das mit dem Licht ist nun wirklich die einfachste Lösung  :Wink: 

Lg, Malisha

----------

## furanku

lsusb sagt "ID 041e:4036 Creative Technology, Ltd Webcam Live!/Live! Pro" Welche das genau ist weiß ich gar nicht mehr, ist schon alt und wird vermutlich schon lange garnicht mehr hergestellt. Treiber ist der gspca_zc3xx.

----------

## malisha

Ah, interessant  :Smile: 

Dachte, dass Logitech-Webcams am besten unter Linux unterstützt werden.

Lg, Malisha

----------

## malisha

So habe mir jetzt die Logitech Quickcam E 3500 gekauft die laut Listing voll und ganz mit Hilfe des UVC Treibers unterstützt werden sollte...

Leider klappt sie nur mit Skype richtig... Camstream erkennt die Cam garnicht... Luvcview  und AMSN zeigen nur ein schwarz-weisses Bild und nebenbei gesagt kommt man nicht besser weg als 5 FPS die Sekunde ?!?! Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Cam?

Lg, Malisha

----------

## Jorgo

Mit der Cam nicht, aber mit der Quickcam Pro 9000

Ich musste damit sie funktioniert die use-flags anpassen, da viele Programme die cam nur mit v4lv2 unterstützen ...

Suche mal hier im Forum, da musstest du gezielt auch noch eine Bibliothek neu übersetzen.

----------

## malisha

Hallo, danke für den Tipp...

Habe das use-tag hinzugefügt aber die einzigen pakete die er dann neu übersetzen will sidn ffmpeg und vlc und das bringt mir sicherlich auch nix damit es in luvcview und camstream funzt   :Confused: 

Ich habe die v4lv1 im kernel aber deaktiviert kann es sein das camstream die cam deswegen nicht findet?!

By the way: Habe gesehen das es einen experimentielen "Quickcam Colour" driver im Kernel gibt, was hat es denn damit auf sich? Ich dachte das UVC Projekt kuemmert sich darum?!

----------

